# All Maryland reptile show Saturday Feb. 9th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

This Saturday February 9th the all Maryland reptile show is happening again starts at 9am and ends at 330pm. There will be a couple frog vendors there including myself with frogs, pre made vivs, food, supplies and I will have an assortment of broms. There will be plenty of other vendors with tons of other reptiles to choose from. Max pet will also be there with all the supplies and insects you need. I personally will have a number of frogs, full setups, and an assortment of broms. Any questions on the show or availability of frogs please PM me or you can contact me at 443-310-2374. 
Address for the show:havre de grace community center
100 lagaret lane
Havre de grace, md 21078
Available frogs: azureus, leucs, western bakhuis, red galacts, alanis, blue/black auratus, highland bronze auratus, matechos, Brazilian yellow heads, giant orange, yellowbacks, green sips, Santa isabels, Iquitos, chazutas, banded intermedius, 1.2 zarayunga, 6 leucs a year old or older and 2 female cobalts about 18 months


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also have a 2.6 breeding group of redfoots that I'm selling for a friend, 2 of the females are gravid right now. So if you or you know a friend interested let me know and I can get you in contact with my friend so you can talk price and any questions you may have about them


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Like usual I'm open to trades or buying your froglets wholesale


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

For those people who are attending the show on Saturday I'm in search for tanks exo terras of any size, 10gal, 15gal, or 20 highs or any other tank that wouldn't be in this size range. Please let me know if you have any. Thanks


----------

